# Is Popo about to pop?



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

More activity recorded at El Popo volcano
Emissions, explosions at Popocatépetl for more than 24 hours

Mexico News Daily | Saturday, November 4, 2017
El Popo is angry, according to one report this morning.

The volcano Popocatépetl, located in the states of Puebla, México and Morelos (and 70 kilometers southeast of Mexico City), has been active for more than 24 hours, reported the National Disaster Prevention Center (Cenapred).

It reported late this morning that the volcano monitoring system registered 200 low-intensity emissions and three explosions.

After the third explosion, which occurred at 6:08 this morning, some ashfall was reported in the municipalities of Yecapixtla and Zacualpan de Amilpas in Morelos.

Three volcanotectonic earthquakes were also registered, two yesterday and one today with magnitudes of 2.0, 1.8 and 2.1, the agency said.

There has been a continuous emission of volcanic gases and small amounts of ash since the 6:08 explosion, but the column of gases and the amount of ash began increasing later in the morning.

The volcanic alert system remains unchanged at phase 2 yellow.

Emissions, explosions registered at El Popo volcano


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The earthquake in Mexico City was 9/19/2017, according to Science Daily..New evidence shows that very large earthquakes can trigger an increase in activity at nearby volcanoes. An analysis of records in southern Chile has shown that up to four times as many volcanic eruptions occur during the year following very large earthquakes than in other years. This 'volcanic surge' can affect volcanoes up to at least 500 km away from an earthquake's epicentre.

Then on October 6th, we see this from Sunday Express U.K. ....Mexico volcano on BRINK of eruption: Three blasts EXPLODE out of Popocatepetl in TWO hours

THE Popocatepetl in Mexico has erupted three times, throwing debris almost a kilometre away.

By SEAN MARTIN
PUBLISHED: 16:51, Fri, Oct 6, 2017 | UPDATED: 17:04, Fri, Oct 6, 2017

Mexican volcano dramatically erupts

The volcano, colloquially known as ‘Popo’, erupted in the early hours of Thursday, spewing ash into the atmosphere.

The have now been a total of 11 “low-intensity exhalations” of smoke since the first, and three eruptions.

Mexico's National Disaster Prevention Center (CENAPRED) said that "the seismic monitoring systems of the Popocatépetl volcano recorded 11 low-intensity exhalations and three explosions at 02:26, 03:26 and 03:27".

CENAPRED added that "there was a report of slight ash fall” in local areas and rock fragments were blasted almost 600 metres away.


The centre also warned people to stay away from the volcano due to "the danger of falling ballistic fragments”.

A video of the 02:26 eruption was captured on video which shows just how much potential the volcano has to be catastrophic.

The video shows massive plumes of smoke being pummelled into the air as lava trickles down the side of the huge volcano.

At 5,426 metres tall, Popo, which is some 70 kilometres away from the capital Mexico City, is the second largest volcano in North America, but experts say that it does not pose a huge threat to locals due to its usually dormant nature.

Mexico volcano on BRINK of eruption: Three blasts EXPLODE out of Popocatepetl in TWO hours | Science | News | Express.co.uk

Now, after this quake, we have increased activity yesterday morning. Popo is only 43 1/2 miles from Mexico city. This is well out of a blast zone but ash can be spread for thousands of kilometers. Volcanic ash can have a number of impacts on society, including human and animal health, *disruption to aviation, disruption to critical infrastructure (e.g., electric power supply systems, telecommunications, water and waste-water networks, transportation), primary industries (e.g., agriculture), buildings and structures.*


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro, I'll let you know if any volcanic ash falls on the Angel, a few blocks from my apartment.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife has three brothers, a sister and their families in CDMX, if it erupts we will have a full house here.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Zorro, I'll let you know if any volcanic ash falls on the Angel, a few blocks from my apartment.


Is that a big statue?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Is that a big statue?


Very funny, comment, Zorro. Of course, it's a big statue (140 feet tall), perhaps the most famous public monument in the CDMX. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_of_Independence


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was in Puebla when Popo erupted a few years ago and everything was covered with ashes. Popo erupts on a regular basis.. and so far so good.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Very funny, comment, Zorro. Of course, it's a big statue (140 feet tall), perhaps the most famous public monument in the CDMX. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_of_Independence
> 
> View attachment 83506


Just funning with ya Isla, we could see the statue from our hotel on one visit but I didn't know the history.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> My wife has three brothers, a sister and their families in CDMX, if it erupts we will have a full house here.


If there is an eruption, how easy will it be to leave cdmx?

Also "central highlands" ... where is that relative to cdmx?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Just funning with ya Isla, we could see the statue from our hotel on one visit but I didn't know the history.


That's what I was thinking, Z. I can see it from the roof of my building. It's a lovely monument, especially at night when it's lit up with different colored spotlights.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> If there is an eruption, how easy will it be to leave cdmx?
> 
> Also "central highlands" ... where is that relative to cdmx?


If there was an eruption it would of course depend on the size of the eruption. This increased activity after the earthquake is not good. The main problem for CDMX would, as I said, be the amount of ash that follows, again, according to the size and what is thrown into the atmosphere. Most of the real damage comes from ejecta that's airborne. 

But it's not fiery death from above. Instead, most damage would come from "cold ash" and pumice borne on the wind. It is considered "disastrous" when enough ash rains down that it creates a layer of 10 or more centimeters on the ground.

Air traffic would be grounded, of course, as we saw after the 2010 eruption in Iceland. But mostly this ash would pollute farms depending on the amount thrown up and the prevailing winds, it would be like an industrial accident, clogging waterways and agricultural areas with toxic sludge. The worst outcome of this event could be the destruction of surrounding farmlands, food supplies and waterways.

The "Central Highlands" is a term I use to describe anywhere in the spine of the Sierra Madre Mountains, we are about 5 hours from CDMX.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Zorro's pic


 Day of the dead is now in the past. You could go for a new picture ... maybe of the toad?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Day of the dead is now in the past. You could go for a new picture ... maybe of the toad?


This is my normal face.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I knew it........LOL


----------

